# Some of the pythons in my collection



## DaemoNox (Apr 27, 2008)

Just posting some pictures; already posted some of my new Children's pythons so here are a few more things living here and not paying rent.


'07 pair het albino ball pythons, native to the grasslands of Africa -













'06 male spider ball python - 









'06 Female golden phase whitelipped python from New Guinea-












'05 Savu pythons from the Savu Island -












Reticulated python, native to Indonesia - 














Albino Burmese python, native to the Burma/Thailand region -


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 27, 2008)

They're HUGE!
Nice pictures though.


----------



## gexgex (Apr 27, 2008)

They all look amazing. I was wondering how much these snakes cost. I really like that albino one. Are they hard to look after?


----------



## DaemoNox (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks!

The het albino balls, I got them for $200 (albino balls cost around $1,000). The spider ball I paid $800 for.

White-lipped python was $250, they're hard to find expecialy captive bred here.

The pair of Savu pythons were $250.

The reticulated python is also het albino, I paid $250 for him as a baby.

The albino burm is actually an adopted animal, paid $5 for him. They are a very specialised snake, a lot of work, space, and time is needed to care for them, as well as experiance because a mistake with one of them wouldnt be good. They are strong enough to overpower you and smart enough to know it, they have killed their keepers. In fact I think besides venomous they have the highest death toll amongst captive snakes.


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 27, 2008)

Where do you keep the albino burmese python?


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 27, 2008)

I love your Spider Ball Python. Gorgeous.


----------



## arbok (Apr 27, 2008)

what do u feed the burmese python?


----------



## DaemoNox (Apr 27, 2008)

He's kept in a very big cage, 6 feet long by 3 feet wide by 2 feet tall.


----------



## DaemoNox (Apr 27, 2008)

He eats 4-6lb rabbits once every 3 weeks or few months.


----------



## alex_c (Apr 27, 2008)

gexgex said:


> They all look amazing. I was wondering how much these snakes cost. I really like that albino one. Are they hard to look after?


the guy who posted this thread is from the usa. all those snakes are 100% illegal in australia unless your a zoo, however they are available here but if you get caught with one it carries a $110,000 fine and a possible lenghty jail term.



DaemoNox: nice snakes that whitelipped is stunning


----------



## arbok (Apr 27, 2008)

wow so cool how big do burmese pythons max out at?


----------



## DaemoNox (Apr 27, 2008)

I cant stress enough how important it is to follow laws when it comes to things like this; the more they're broken the more they feel a need to keep those laws in place.

Male burms usually stay around 12-15 feet, while females can get over 20 feet (uncommon and most of these snakes are extremely obese, females usually average around 15-18 feet). Mine is about 11 feet.


----------



## hazzard (Apr 27, 2008)

alex_c said:


> the guy who posted this thread is from the usa. all those snakes are 100% illegal in australia unless your a zoo, however they are available here but if you get caught with one it carries a $110,000 fine and a possible lenghty jail term.
> 
> 
> 
> DaemoNox: nice snakes that whitelipped is stunning



Well technically not! This is what could be confusing for some. The white lipped python has a code number on the species list for NSW. The fact that there is only 1 makes it difficult to ever see more, however it does create confusion IMO!

Class2-non venemous
Snakes
G2627 Acrochordus arafurae Arafura File Snake
S2613 Aspidites ramsayi Woma Python
A2632 Dendrelaphis calligastra Northern Tree Snake
E2634 Enhydris polylepis Macleay's Water Snake
C2617 Liasis albertisii White-lipped Python
E2618 Morelia amethistina Scrub Python
A2616 Morelia viridis Green Python
G2599 Ramphotyphlops nigrescens Blackish Blind Snake
K2629 Tropidonophis mairii Keelback
A2624 Morelia carinata Rough-scaled Python


----------



## chloethepython (Apr 27, 2008)

great collection
i love the retic and albino burm


----------



## krusty (Apr 27, 2008)

your one lucky lucky man as i would give any thing for an albino burmese or retic.

and you have one great looking collection.


----------

